# حمل تلات افلام فيديو عن السفن العملاقه



## Eng-Maher (15 يناير 2009)

على هذا الرابط قناه المجد 



http://www.majddoc.com/main.aspx?function=Item&id=10669&lang=​


----------



## mody_4love (18 يناير 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر علي كل المجهودات الرائعه التي تقدمها انت وز ملائك المهندسين
و لكن كان هناك برنامج علي قناه الجزيره الوثائقيه(إنشاءات ضخمه)
فهل من الممكن ان توفر حلقاته علي المنتدي و لك جزيل الشكر مره اخري علي هذا المجهود


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتكامل (30 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم


----------



## atef a.zaher (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الأهداء الجميل للموقع الممتار الملىء بهذه المعلومات العلمية المبهرة 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

